# [mutt,nbsmtp]échec d’envois Sortie du proc. de livr.(Résolu)

## Napoleon

Bonjour,

Suite à une migration foireuse de kmail à kmail2, je me décide enfin à utiliser mutt (qui était dans ma todolist depuis… 3mois).

Je me fonde sur la doc de gentoo  sur le sujet.

Tout se passe bien pour fetchmail et procmail, je reçois mon courrier. C’est à la section SMTP qu ça foire :

Quand je veux envoyer un courriel, je fait donc « m », j’entre ma propre adresse pour m’envoyer un courriel de test. Puis quand je fais « y », j’obtien :

```
Usage: nbsmtp -f from@address.com -h relayhost [OPTIONS] (use -H for help)
```

Et tout en bas, dans une sorte de barre d’information

```
Sortie du processus de livraison (all)
```

Évidement mon message n’est pas envoyé…

Pour information, voici mon ~/.muttrc. Je ne sais pas si ça a un rapport mais dans mon muttrc il y’a bien les lignes :

```
ignore *

unignore from date subject to cc

unignore organization organisation x-mailer: x-newsreader: x-mailing-list:

unignore posted-to:

```

Pourtant, en ouvrant un courriel j’ai toutes les entêtes d’affichées. Sans doute que mutt ne lis pas le muttrc ?

De même que quand je fais « mutt -y » le shell me dis « Pas de boîtes aux lettres recevant du courrier définies. », Pourtant, « default » est bien définie dans le .procmailrc ! Mais bon restons sur le premier problème de l’envois de courriel.

J’ai essayer différentes combinaisons, j’ai beau jouer avec la ligne « set sendmail="/usr/bin/nbsmtp -S -U login@aol.fr -P MonMDP -d aol.fr -h smtp.aol.com -p 587 -f login@aol.fr" », rien n’y fait, même message.

Vous n’auriez pas d’idée sur ce qui plante s’il vous plais ?

Merci par anticipation.

emerge --info muttLast edited by Napoleon on Mon Dec 19, 2011 10:44 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Napoleon

Finalement, j’ai pu résoudre le shmilblic,

J’ai viré nbsmtp, pour essayer postfix sauf que c’était franchement une usine à gaz pour le peut que je voulais faire.

Finalement j’ai utilisé msmtp  :Smile: 

Il fallait juste créer un ~/.msmtprc et y mettre les informations suivantes (pour AOL) :

```
account default

host smtp.aol.com

port 587

tls on

tls_starttls on

auth on

from login@aol.fr

user login

password MotDePasse

tls_trust_file /etc/ssl/certs/ca-certificates.crt
```

et dans le muttrc, faire en sorte qu’il y’ai 

```
set sendmail="msmtp"
```

Et puis c’est tout  :Smile: 

Ironie du sort : Quand j’ai enfin trouvé le moyen d’envoyer des courriels, mutt ne récupère plus les courriels entrants et je peine à en retrouvé le moyen malgré avoir relu les docs qui m’ont permis d’y parvenir une première fois  :Wink: 

----------

